# NAD: EVH 5150 III 50w Stealth



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 18, 2020)

I recently ordered an EL34 version from GC. While that one was in transit, someone contacted me on Reverb to ask if I was interested in trades for my Super Kraken. I usually just politely decline but decided to check his store to see if he was selling anything interesting. He had this 5153 50.S. We quickly worked out a deal. He got the SK and I got the stealth plus cash. Definitely seemed like a fair deal.

While the Stealth was in transit, the 5153 50.34 arrived but was DOA. Wouldn’t power on, blown fuse, yada yada, got returned.

The 5153 50.S arrived yesterday. After a very short functionality test I thought I was going to like it. After a much more extensive workout today, I definitely like it. A lot.

Green Channel:
Excellent, Fendery clean. With single coils, it stays clean through almost all of its gain range, just breaking up a little when the gain is dimed. This channel sounds great with the Strat and took the Tumnus Deluxe and Bonsai like a champ. It seemed pretty bright but I was sitting two feet in front of the cab (BFG custom 2x12 with V30/Creamback). I ended up dialing the high and presence back to about 9:30. I set the mids at 11:00 and turned the bass and resonance up to about 3:00. Excellent. Then I took out the Strandberg Fusion (HSH) and noodled a bit, mostly in position 4. That also sounded great.

Blue Channel:
This channel has, IMO, too much gain. However, it’s still a great channel. I feel like the gain is best set between barely on where just starts to open up and where it’s a nice medium crunch, and 11:00 where it’s suitable for metal chugs. I ended up with it at 9:30. The Blue channel has a great voice though and I see why people like it so much. I tested it a little with the Strat and then with the Tim Henson sig (drop D), Strandberg, and my Warmoth Tele (Drop C) with a Dimarzio Fortitude in the bridge. I thought it sounded great with all of them.

Red Channel:
Basically the same thoughts as the blue, including it having a shit ton of gain. I set it to 9:00 and that was plenty. There’s really not a lot more to say on it other than it’s awesome.

I can definitely feel the 5150 lineage in this amp’s blue and red channels. It doesn’t sound exactly like the 5150/6505 but I don’t think anyone expects it to. I’m just saying I can tell it’s from the same DNA if that makes sense.

The amp is pretty easy to control at lower volumes. Not quite as easy as the BE-100 Deluxe but that thing has some kind of freaky voodoo on it or something. Still, I was able to keep the volume quite reasonable when I wanted. I was also able to knock shit off the walls when I wanted. As most of you guys know, a 50w amp can get really fucking loud.

That’s it for now. I’m still somewhat considering the EL34 as well (a) because it would be fun to compare them, and (b) because I bet they’d be awesome in stereo; especially with the blue channels being so different. But we’ll see what happens. Although I haven’t tried it yet I’m sure the BE and Stealth would be awesome too. Maybe I’ll try that tomorrow.

Oh, first priority tomorrow is testing how a 12AU7 in there does with lowering the gain a bit.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 18, 2020)

Awesome! I'm really curious what these sound like compared to the regular 6L6. I bought a footswitch on Reverb from a guy that had both and he said the difference was pretty overblown online, but everyone seems to think the Stealth is the best, so there's gotta be something to it, haha!

On a side note: I've never thought to message someone on Reverb about trades. Now I'm curious if I'm missing out on good trades


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 18, 2020)

Very cool, but tell me what you mean by too much gain. Does it get fizzy when you turn it up more? Or too compressed? Or loss of articulation? I know some people like less gain than others (me included), but I'm curious what this sounds like with the gain up too high.


----------



## Meeotch (Oct 18, 2020)

Well if it's anything like the regular 6L6...all of the above lol. On that amp it gets fizzy, ultra compressed, and starts losing clarity. 

HNAD man! I say get the EL34 and then you will have one hell of a selection of 5150 lineage. Might be time to grab an EVH 412 to boot


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 18, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> Very cool, but tell me what you mean by too much gain. Does it get fizzy when you turn it up more? Or too compressed? Or loss of articulation? I know some people like less gain than others (me included), but I'm curious what this sounds like with the gain up too high.





Meeotch said:


> ...it gets fizzy, ultra compressed, and starts losing clarity.



Yup. It just gets so distorted and hairy that it’s very undefined. No clarity or note definition. I suppose it might be okay for leads—you can still distinguish single notes—but double stops and chords just become kinda mushy.



> HNAD man! I say get the EL34 and then you will have one hell of a selection of 5150 lineage. Might be time to grab an EVH 412 to boot



Thanks! Between the Friedman and Jubilee 4x12s, and the custom 2x12 I have enough cabs. I don’t want them taking up _too_ much space in the house lol. The jubilee cab sounds pretty damned good. They all do actually.

I won’t be surprised if I end with an EL34 at some point.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 18, 2020)

I woke up and played a little with fresh ears. Same impressions. Then I swapped an ECC82 (12AU7) into V1. That fixed the issue I had with the amount of gain on tap. It can still be more than I want if I dime it on the red channel but it’s not way out of line. And the blue channel seems usable all the way to the top of the gain knob, though at that point it’s overlapping the red channel. That could be a good thing though depending on your wants. Killer, killer amp.

Oh and there’s less hiss now too.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 18, 2020)

Congrats man


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 18, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I woke up and played a little with fresh ears. Same impressions. Then I swapped an ECC82 (12AU7) into V1. That fixed the issue I had with the amount of gain on tap. It can still be more than I want if I dime it on the red channel but it’s not way out of line. And the blue channel seems usable all the way to the top of the gain knob, though at that point it’s overlapping the red channel. That could be a good thing though depending on your wants. Killer, killer amp.
> 
> Oh and there’s less hiss now too.



OK, now what America REALLY wants to know is: what does this sound like compared to the Super Kraken? I know the 2nd channel of the Kraken is supposed to be based on the 5150, so I'm curious if the Kraken is tighter, if this is tigher, more saturated, etc.


----------



## Shask (Oct 18, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I woke up and played a little with fresh ears. Same impressions. Then I swapped an ECC82 (12AU7) into V1. That fixed the issue I had with the amount of gain on tap. It can still be more than I want if I dime it on the red channel but it’s not way out of line. And the blue channel seems usable all the way to the top of the gain knob, though at that point it’s overlapping the red channel. That could be a good thing though depending on your wants. Killer, killer amp.
> 
> Oh and there’s less hiss now too.


I wonder if this makes it sound more like regular 6L6 with the lower gain tube. The blue on the regular 6L6 is not as extreme.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Oct 18, 2020)

Are these the same as the 100 watt Stealths? Had one of those for awhile, cool amps


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Oct 18, 2020)

Are these the same as the 100 watt Stealths? Had one of those for awhile, cool amps


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 18, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> OK, now what America REALLY wants to know is: what does this sound like compared to the Super Kraken? I know the 2nd channel of the Kraken is supposed to be based on the 5150, so I'm curious if the Kraken is tighter, if this is tigher, more saturated, etc.



Tough to say and since I traded the SK I can’t directly compare. From memory (which is notoriously unreliable) I think the stealth has more gain; maybe similar with the 12AU7 in there. I think I prefer the Stealth clean with a Strat, but there’s likely not much difference overall if clean isn’t a real point of focus—both are very good cleans. The SK crunch is based on a Marshall JCM900 (tweaked though) so I think the SK crunch and stealth blue are voiced differently with the stealth a bit more modern. The SK lead and stealth red seem voiced similarly with the 5150 DNA, but the stealth has a lot more tonal control (presence, resonance, separate EQs).


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 18, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Tough to say and since I traded the SK I can’t directly compare. From memory (which is notoriously unreliable) I think the stealth has more gain; maybe similar with the 12AU7 in there. I think I prefer the Stealth clean with a Strat, but there’s likely not much difference overall if clean isn’t a real point of focus—both are very good cleans. The SK crunch is based on a Marshall JCM900 (tweaked though) so I think the SK crunch and stealth blue are voiced differently with the stealth a bit more modern. The SK lead and stealth red seem voiced similarly with the 5150 DNA, but the stealth has a lot more tonal control (presence, resonance, separate EQs).


So, overall you're happy with the trade? In other words, you think the EVH sounds better than the SK (at least to your ears)? I'm asking as someone who loves the sound of the Kraken lead channel (at least in Rabea's demos).


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 18, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> So, overall you're happy with the trade? In other words, you think the EVH sounds better than the SK (at least to your ears)? I'm asking as someone who loves the sound of the Kraken lead channel (at least in Rabea's demos).


 
Very happy with the trade, yes. the Kraken’s lead channel is based on, and quite similar to, a Peavey 5150 II. I’m not sure how things would be in a side by side but I definitely am not missing anything about the Super Kraken. And remember, I reallllly liked that amp. 

I wouldn’t say I like it better tonally; both sound awesome. I do like the stealth’s greater degree of control. I don’t miss the SK’s boosts since I like using a pedalboard anyway.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm not american but I really wanted to know too, lol 

My next amp will be either a Super Kraken or a 5150 III variant. You're not making it any easier for me to decide, lol. The EVH seems more versatile with the separate EQ and poweramp controls. Buuut the Super kraken has a MIDI switchable boost that I'd really like for my digitally controlled rig.

PS: Try a 5751 on V1 and another in the phase inverter instead of the 12AU7. 5751s are awesome. In addition to lower your overall gain, they work great as a PI (they all have balanced triodes).


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 18, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> I'm not american but I really wanted to know too, lol
> 
> My next amp will be either a Super Kraken or a 5150 III variant. You're not making it any easier for me to decide, lol. The EVH seems more versatile with the separate EQ and poweramp controls. Buuut the Super kraken has a MIDI switchable boost that I'd really like for my digitally controlled rig.
> 
> PS: Try a 5751 on V1 and another in the phase inverter instead of the 12AU7. 5751s are awesome. In addition to lower your overall gain, they work great as a PI (they all have balanced triodes).



They’re both awesome man. Go for it.

I ordered a couple 5751s.


----------



## BadSeed (Oct 19, 2020)

Really odd about the gain on the blue channel. Maybe there is an issue with mine, but I actually almost found the Blue Channel to be lacking gain on my stealth. Where I would normally run the gain on the Regular 6L6 around 11 Oclock to Noon, I have to crank it to 2 or 3 Oclock to get the same level of saturation on the stealth, and this is both before and after I rolled some preamp tubes through it. Maybe mine has an issue.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 19, 2020)

Interesting. I suppose it’s also possible I just like less gain than a lot of people. For reference on my 5150 and 6505 I never wanted the gain on the lead channel at more than 4 (10:30ish).


----------



## BadSeed (Oct 19, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Interesting. I suppose it’s also possible I just like less gain than a lot of people. For reference on my 5150 and 6505 I never wanted the gain on the lead channel at more than 4 (10:30ish).



I'm the same way, and typically run my gain on the Peavey 5150 at 3 or 9:30 on the dial. I also typically use 5751's in v1 to tame the gain as well. I don't mind it how it is as it makes the gain range very usable, but I was surprised at the lack of gain vs the description.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 19, 2020)

BadSeed said:


> I'm the same way, and typically run my gain on the Peavey 5150 at 3 or 9:30 on the dial. I also typically use 5751's in v1 to tame the gain as well. I don't mind it how it is as it makes the gain range very usable, but I was surprised at the lack of gain vs the description.



What were you going for on the blue channel? My goal was a good crunch tone as opposed to a more modern metal rhythm tone; I like using the lead channel for that. The blue was getting into that territory very quickly and then going past even what I need out of the lead channel. That creates a bit too much overlap. With the tube swap the blue still gets to modern metal territory but doesn’t seem to go into “nope that’s too much.”


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 19, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> What were you going for on the blue channel? My goal was a good crunch tone as opposed to a more modern metal rhythm tone; I like using the lead channel for that. The blue was getting into that territory very quickly and then going past even what I need out of the lead channel. That creates a bit too much overlap. With the tube swap the blue still gets to modern metal territory but doesn’t seem to go into “nope that’s too much.”



Did you already try it with the new tubes? What are your thoughts?


----------



## BadSeed (Oct 19, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> What were you going for on the blue channel? My goal was a good crunch tone as opposed to a more modern metal rhythm tone; I like using the lead channel for that. The blue was getting into that territory very quickly and then going past even what I need out of the lead channel. That creates a bit too much overlap. With the tube swap the blue still gets to modern metal territory but doesn’t seem to go into “nope that’s too much.”



My typical modern thrash/hardcore tone. Crunch tones are for Dads that play in their bedroom. 


Mostly joking, but I don't ever try for crunch tones on 5150's. Anything Marshall is much better suited for that and not what I personally am looking for out of these amps.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 19, 2020)

BadSeed said:


> My typical modern thrash/hardcore tone. Crunch tones are for Dads that play in their bedroom.
> 
> 
> Mostly joking, but I don't ever try for crunch tones on 5150's. Anything Marshall is much better suited for that and not what I personally am looking for out of these amps.



When I say crunch in this context I’m more talking along the lines of Tool or maybe Plini. Those are definitely heading towards modern metal (from the “crunch-standard” AC/DC) but not quite that dry, gated, modern thing.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 19, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> Did you already try it with the new tubes? What are your thoughts?



The new tube lowered the gain a little and now I like the amp even more.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 19, 2020)

Man, all these Stealth 50 NADs just ups my gas for one even more. 

I do dad rock on the crunch channel of the old 6l6 50w. lol That was like a separate amp from the red channel. The old blue can do Ozzy, EVH, and 80s metal easily and sounded legit. I hope this stealth can do that too.

Most demos I hear is just a blue channel that is very similar to the red. But the Stealth's red is the best I've heard among the 50w variants. None of the mid honk of the old 6l6.


----------



## Werecow (Oct 19, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Man, all these Stealth 50 NADs just ups my gas for one even more.
> 
> I do dad rock on the crunch channel of the old 6l6 50w. lol That was like a separate amp from the red channel. The old blue can do Ozzy, EVH, and 80s metal easily and sounded legit. I hope this stealth can do that too.
> 
> Most demos I hear is just a blue channel that is very similar to the red. But the Stealth's red is the best I've heard among the 50w variants. None of the mid honk of the old 6l6.



I've not played the 50W but have the 100W Stealth, and that "different amp" thing on the blue channel is missing on my Stealth, and my biggest disappointment about it. So i wouldn't get rid of your regular 6L6 before trying the 50W. I use my 6L6 50W for the blue channel still.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 19, 2020)

Yup. The point of the original Stealth was to make blue channel more similar to the red channel. So if that applies to 50w version I'm afraid the "different amp" thing won't apply either.

The 50w 6L6 blue channel has more gain than the 100W version, so it sits in-between.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 19, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> The point of the original Stealth was to make blue channel more similar to the red channel. So if that applies to 50w version I'm afraid the "different amp" thing won't apply either



Ah I see. That's cool. I'm learning to love the Soldano-ish low mids of the Stealth blue. I'm currently watching Ninecoreneil's youtube video of a Stealth 50w unboosted blue in standard tuning, and it sounds bright and aggressive.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 19, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> Yup. The point of the original Stealth was to make blue channel more similar to the red channel. So if that applies to 50w version I'm afraid the "different amp" thing won't apply either.
> 
> The 50w 6L6 blue channel has more gain than the 100W version, so it sits in-between.


No wonder I wasn't super impressed with the Stealth clips I've heard, then. I like that the blue and red channels are different sounding.


----------



## Shask (Oct 19, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Man, all these Stealth 50 NADs just ups my gas for one even more.
> 
> I do dad rock on the crunch channel of the old 6l6 50w. lol That was like a separate amp from the red channel. The old blue can do Ozzy, EVH, and 80s metal easily and sounded legit. I hope this stealth can do that too.
> 
> Most demos I hear is just a blue channel that is very similar to the red. But the Stealth's red is the best I've heard among the 50w variants. None of the mid honk of the old 6l6.


I am curious to see what the actual differences are between the Stealth and regular 6L6. Waiting for the schematics to get out there, and compared.

The Stealth sounds great in clips, but I don't know if it is enough for me to replace my regular 6L6. Sounds like it mostly has a little more low mids in the signal before the gain. Like, I wonder if you put an EQ in front of the regular and boosted about 200hz-400hz, if you could approximate it.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 19, 2020)

Shask said:


> I am curious to see what the actual differences are between the Stealth and regular 6L6. Waiting for the schematics to get out there, and compared.
> 
> The Stealth sounds great in clips, but I don't know if it is enough for me to replace my regular 6L6. Sounds like it mostly has a little more low mids in the signal before the gain. Like, I wonder if you put an EQ in front of the regular and boosted about 200hz-400hz, if you could approximate it.



Seems like that to me, too. And it is a bit scooped and a bit brighter. The regular 6l6 can get that tight chest thumping mids like a Mesa Mark even when scooped. The stealth doesn't sound like that.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 19, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Seems like that to me, too. And it is a bit scooped and a bit brighter. The regular 6l6 can get that tight chest thumping mids like a Mesa Mark even when scooped. The stealth doesn't sound like that.


+1. If @Deadpool_25 didn't live on the opposite end of the Valley, I'd say we could get together and shoot out my 6L6 vs his Stealth, but I just did my monthly trip to his side of town yesterday and probably won't go back for a few months


----------



## Shask (Oct 19, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Seems like that to me, too. And it is a bit scooped and a bit brighter. The regular 6l6 can get that tight chest thumping mids like a Mesa Mark even when scooped. The stealth doesn't sound like that.


I remember seeing the Original to Stealth mod years ago, and it was mostly a few resistor/capacitor combos early in the gain stages. ........ Actually, I just found the document on my computer. This is the page dealing with only the Stealth part. I wonder how similar this is to the production 50s. (Attached)


----------



## Shask (Oct 19, 2020)

Shask said:


> I remember seeing the Original to Stealth mod years ago, and it was mostly a few resistor/capacitor combos early in the gain stages. ........ Actually, I just found the document on my computer. This is the page dealing with only the Stealth part. I wonder how similar this is to the production 50s. (Attached)


Here is the second part with the Schematic


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 19, 2020)

Ah so maybe, we can probably un-Stealth the blue channel just like th El34 50w once the Schematic is available..


----------



## Shask (Oct 19, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Ah so maybe, we can probably un-Stealth the blue channel just like th El34 50w once the Schematic is available..


Never know. Depends on how closely the production model matches this. It looks like the main thing is they replaced the first gain stage on the green/blue channel with the first stage of the red channel. Almost like putting a boost in front of the blue channel.


----------



## Shask (Oct 19, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Ah so maybe, we can probably un-Stealth the blue channel just like th El34 50w once the Schematic is available..


The other interesting thing, is that if this schematic is correct, the Red channel should be identical on the OG 6L6 and Stealth.


----------



## BadSeed (Oct 19, 2020)

Shask said:


> The other interesting thing, is that if this schematic is correct, the Red channel should be identical on the OG 6L6 and Stealth.


I wonder if any changes were made in the power section?


----------



## Shask (Oct 19, 2020)

BadSeed said:


> I wonder if any changes were made in the power section?


That schematic was about the original 100w Stealth head mods compared with the original V1 6L6 50w, so there were also other pages that talked about adding the depth control, and the concentric pots on green/blue. Since the 50w already has the depth control, I would assume it would be similar. Of course, the production 50s has the bias test points, so that is a nice feature add-on.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah I wouldn’t mind a bit of a shootout with the 50w heads. The blue on the 50.S does seem quite similarly voiced to the red channel. I also typically like the crunch and lead channels to sound a little different but I’m still really liking the S. I’m most excited to see the difference between the 50.S and 50.EL34, but the differences between all three would be interesting to hear.


----------



## KailM (Oct 19, 2020)

As much as I'd like to be able to A/B/C compare all the 50 watt EVH heads, I think the fact that I run an EQ in the loop means I could likely achieve essentially the same tones out of all of them (I've got the original 6L6 version and I think it sounds phenomenal especially with the EQ in the loop). I was always most intrigued by the EL-34 version _because_ the blue channel is so different. I liked the idea of it being more of a crunch/hard rock channel, as opposed to a lighter gain version of the red channel. So many people complain about how that channel sounds, stock, but I think they're probably missing the point. Not every tone has to be "tight" and "modern." The red channel on all three versions can do that no sweat. FWIW, I don't think the original 6l6 blue channel is anything special. It's just a cleaner version of the red channel to my ears. I want three different channels.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 19, 2020)

KailM said:


> As much as I'd like to be able to A/B/C compare all the 50 watt EVH heads, I think the fact that I run an EQ in the loop means I could likely achieve essentially the same tones out of all of them (I've got the original 6L6 version and I think it sounds phenomenal especially with the EQ in the loop). I was always most intrigued by the EL-34 version _because_ the blue channel is so different. I liked the idea of it being more of a crunch/hard rock channel, as opposed to a lighter gain version of the red channel. So many people complain about how that channel sounds, stock, but I think they're probably missing the point. Not every tone has to be "tight" and "modern." The red channel on all three versions can do that no sweat. FWIW, I don't think the original 6l6 blue channel is anything special. It's just a cleaner version of the red channel to my ears. I want three different channels.



Yeah that’s exactly why I’m so keen to get the EL34. I like that the blue is different. I think. I mean I can accept a certain level of mushiness/muddiness but there’s a line there. From what I remember the amp was on the good side of that line but it was a couple months ago so I can’t really remember.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 19, 2020)

I miss that time like 20 years ago, when the only debate was between a brutal 5150 or a tighter 5150II. lol


----------



## KailM (Oct 19, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah that’s exactly why I’m so keen to get the EL34. I like that the blue is different. I think. I mean I can accept a certain level of mushiness/muddiness but there’s a line there. From what I remember the amp was on the good side of that line but it was a couple months ago so I can’t really remember.



I still may get one eventually just to see. My OD pedal (MXR M77) has adjustable 100hz (bass) and can go from boosting the bass ridiculously to eliminating it altogether, both of which would sound terrible. But that means it would have the range to take that bassy blue channel and get it just right, I think.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 19, 2020)

KailM said:


> I was always most intrigued by the EL-34 version _because_ the blue channel is so different. I liked the idea of it being more of a crunch/hard rock channel, as opposed to a lighter gain version of the red channel. So many people complain about how that channel sounds, stock, but I think they're probably missing the point. Not every tone has to be "tight" and "modern."



As much as I agree with you on the last part, the EL34 blue channel is so different because it's somewhat _forced to. _If they just added a capacitor to muffle the sound and call it vintage, that doesn't cut it for me. Unlike the Victory Kraken which has a really cool "british" crunch channel.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 19, 2020)

KailM said:


> I still may get one eventually just to see. My OD pedal (MXR M77) has adjustable 100hz (bass) and can go from boosting the bass ridiculously to eliminating it altogether, both of which would sound terrible. But that means it would have the range to take that bassy blue channel and get it just right, I think.



Yeah I wonder what frequencies are earning the “muddy” label. Or if it’s more than just EQ. I suspect it’s more than just EQ but it’s interesting that eliminating a single capacitor fixes that for people.

When this next EL34 arrives (yes I found and ordered a new one; stfu, I told you I have a problem) I’m considering doing the C137 mod on a toggle switch.


----------



## rexbinary (Oct 19, 2020)

I had both the 50w EL34 and the 50w 6L6 v2 in my possession and sold off the EL34 because of the blue channel.

It was completely unusable to me for anything. It has a terrible muffled sound regardless of settings or boost. It is not "classic rock" like some say by a long shot, but that's just my opinion. There are some people that claim to like it.

I has such a bad experience with it I'm not even interested in trying any more variants such as the stealth.


----------



## KailM (Oct 19, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah I wonder what frequencies are earning the “muddy” label. Or if it’s more than just EQ. I suspect it’s more than just EQ but it’s interesting that eliminating a single capacitor fixes that for people.
> 
> When this next EL34 arrives (yes I found and ordered a new one; stfu, I told you I gave a problem) I’m considering doing the C137 mod on a toggle switch.



That would be really cool. In my experience modding my old 6505+ 112 to have original 5150 specs on the red channel, all it was was two capacitor swaps and a resistor swap. Those capacitors, at key locations in the tone stack, were what controlled the amount of low frequencies filtered or passed. The swap resulted in a much more massive, thick tone. You could definitely get carried away with the wrong values though.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 19, 2020)

C137 mod on a switch would be sick! It'd be a big help to determine how big of a difference it really makes


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 19, 2020)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> C137 mod on a switch would be sick! It'd be a big help to determine how big of a difference it really makes



Exactly. I believe I saw that someone on some other forum did that. Should actually be super simple to do.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 19, 2020)

Here’s a guy that has the mod on a toggle switch.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 20, 2020)

I sat down for a 30 minute session with the stealth today and it turned into a couple of hours. Today I was close to thinking the gain had lowered too much on the blue channel, as it’s now usable all the way to the top...then I remembered I could switch to the red channel lol.

This damn amp is so versatile. That’s always one of my main goals: an amp I could play anything on. I’m actually hesitant to a/b it with my 6505 or the Friedman because the stealth is just so enjoyable to play. Still in the honeymoon phase though so we’ll see if it lasts.

This does remind me of something I’ve said a few times in the past: if my gen 1 50w 6L6 had had the concentric pots I might still have it. All these years and all these amps later I’m kinda wondering how much money I might’ve saved if I’d just bought the 6L6 v2 when it came out.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 21, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I sat down for a 30 minute session with the stealth today and it turned into a couple of hours. Today I was close to thinking the gain had lowered too much on the blue channel, as it’s now usable all the way to the top...then I remembered I could switch to the red channel lol.
> 
> This damn amp is so versatile. That’s always one of my main goals: an amp I could play anything on. I’m actually hesitant to a/b it with my 6505 or the Friedman because the stealth is just so enjoyable to play. Still in the honeymoon phase though so we’ll see if it lasts.
> 
> This does remind me of something I’ve said a few times in the past: if my gen 1 50w 6L6 had had the concentric pots I might still have it. All these years and all these amps later I’m kinda wondering how much money I might’ve saved if I’d just bought the 6L6 v2 when it came out.


I already emailed a Fender service center near me to see how much it'd cost to put the concentric pots on it. Some people online were saying it depends on what they charge for their hourly rate. Could be as little as $100 which doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 21, 2020)

MatrixClaw said:


> I already emailed a Fender service center near me to see how much it'd cost to put the concentric pots on it. Some people online were saying it depends on what they charge for their hourly rate. Could be as little as $100 which doesn't seem too bad.



Yeah my understanding is it’s not typically too expensive. If I had my old 6L6 I’d do it ASAP because that volume jump annoyed the shit out of me. It made the amp feel like a 2- instead of 3-channel.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 21, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah my understanding is it’s not typically too expensive. If I had my old 6L6 I’d do it ASAP because that volume jump annoyed the shit out of me. It made the amp feel like a 2- instead of 3-channel.



Im kinda fine with my old 6l6 50w. I dont use much cleans anyway. And plus the authorized shop near me quoted $360-500 for the concentric installation. 

I could use the Stealth's badass low mids though.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 21, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Im kinda fine with my old 6l6 50w. I dont use much cleans anyway. And plus the authorized shop near me quoted $360-500 for the concentric installation.
> 
> I could use the Stealth's badass low mids though.



That seems like a really high price. Good old Cali lol.


----------



## budda (Oct 21, 2020)

Any luck copying the stealth tone in the FM3?


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Oct 21, 2020)

Congrats - I’d love to hear a comparison with the regular 6l6. 

when I get round to it, I’ll do one for 6l6 v el34. I don’t play the 6l6 much as I prefer the el34. 

I can confirm that the 50w 6l6 model on the AxeFx3 is blisteringly close. Very difficult to tell the sound apart (most likely just EQ variance). The feel is slightly different but I very much doubt anyone could accurately tell blindfolded and not in a gig or mix.

I’ve sold my AF3 now so cant do that comparison.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 21, 2020)

budda said:


> Any luck copying the stealth tone in the FM3?



I haven’t tried (haven’t used the FM3 in quite a while). I’m fairly sure it would be doable just by using one of the EVH models and a little EQ either before or after.


----------



## budda (Oct 21, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I haven’t tried (haven’t used the FM3 in quite a while). I’m fairly sure it would be doable just by using one of the EVH models and a little EQ either before or after.



I'm wondering if it's a simple EQ thing or if there's some ideal tab tinkering involved for the feel of it. I don't care enough to find a good audio clip and try to copy it . Someone also added it to the amp wish list IIRC.


----------



## Boofchuck (Oct 21, 2020)

In regards to the el34 blue channel; I use it for lightly distorted clean tones and I really like it. High gain does sound like ass, but that's what the red channel is for. I like to use the head for crystal clean, dirty clean and high gain. No need for two identical channels, I like the versatility.


----------



## Werecow (Oct 21, 2020)

Boofchuck said:


> In regards to the el34 blue channel; I use it for lightly distorted clean tones and I really like it. High gain does sound like ass, but that's what the red channel is for. I like to use the head for crystal clean, dirty clean and high gain. No need for two identical channels, I like the versatility.



Have you tried the standard 6L6 50W? The blue channel is amazing in a different way to the red. In a sort of modded Marshall grindy mids kind of way, and still nice and tight. So it's actually not two identical channels on that amp. It's even more versatile.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 21, 2020)

I just tried a 50w El34 5153 today through an EVH 2x12. The blue channel is definitely murkier than the 6L6 version. Sounded pretty damn good with the Apocalypse V and KM7 Mk3 standard I tried it with. The brighter apocalypse pickups really helped balance out that murkiness.


----------



## Boofchuck (Oct 21, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Have you tried the standard 6L6 50W? The blue channel is amazing in a different way to the red. In a sort of modded Marshall grindy mids kind of way, and still nice and tight. So it's actually not two identical channels on that amp. It's even more versatile.


Good point. I've only tried the el34 50w. I'd love to try the stealth and 6l6 though. I really dig the clips I've heard of the blue channel on the 6l6 50w. And I've been wanting to black out my el34 since before the stealth released since I prefer that asthetic haha.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 21, 2020)

Boofchuck said:


> And I've been wanting to black out my el34 since before the stealth released since I prefer that asthetic haha.



Not gonna lie, the look is one of the reasons I wanted the stealth.


----------



## Werecow (Oct 21, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Not gonna lie, the look is one of the reasons I wanted the stealth.



Yeh it's gorgeous. I love blacked out guitars as well, so of course i'm an ESP fan haha.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 21, 2020)

I’m strongly considering blacking out the EL34 when it arrives. Or possibly whiting it out. If I white it out, I’d put it on a black cab and put the stealth on a white cab. The Yin/Yang setup lol


----------



## Boofchuck (Oct 22, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m strongly considering blacking out the EL34 when it arrives. Or possibly whiting it out. If I white it out, I’d put it on a black cab and put the stealth on a white cab. The Yin/Yang setup lol


Do it.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 5, 2021)

A viewer on Kyle’s (@BadSeed) stream mentioned that the stealth’s green channel with everything dimed was basically a Plexi Easter egg. I immediately tried that: gain, bass, mid, treble, and resonance dimed. Presence at noon. Damn. That’s pretty awesome.

I expected those settings might make the blue channel sound shitty but nope. Still sounds damn good.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 5, 2021)

I’m starting to think this is my favorite amp.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 5, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> A viewer on Kyle’s (@BadSeed) stream mentioned that the stealth’s green channel with everything dimed was basically a Plexi Easter egg. I immediately tried that: gain, bass, mid, treble, and resonance dimed. Presence at noon. Damn. That’s pretty awesome.
> 
> I expected those settings might make the blue channel sound shitty but nope. Still sounds damn good.



The 100w 6l6 Stealth has that, too. I remember Rockinchippy do a video of that when he was comparing the El34 to 6l6 Stealth. The el34 had a more pleasing and higher headroom clean channel. 



Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m starting to think this is my favorite amp.



Get the 100w Stealth. Hihihi


----------



## Boris_VTR (Feb 6, 2021)

I just dont get it why there is no midi on 100w versions. I'm so hooked on midi that is almost deal breaker for me in 50w vs 100w decision. "Luckily" EVH seems to send grand total of 0 stealth amps to europe so I have time to decide....or cancel alltogether. It is starting to get ridiculous.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 6, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Get the 100w Stealth. Hihihi



You shut your dirty mouth. 

Man the 100w EVHs are huge. I have never been interested in them. Shocking, I know. Lol


----------



## Werecow (Feb 6, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> You shut your dirty mouth.
> 
> Man the 100w EVHs are huge. I have never been interested in them. Shocking, I know. Lol


Yeh they're absolute beasts. They're so deep in their dimensions as well, which doesn't show in many photos. They're also really bloody heavy. I've never found a head approaching its weight. I had a shoulder injury when i first got mine and i thought it was gonna kill me getting it out of the box and on my cab 

Even the 50W are surprisingly beastly.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 6, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> You shut your dirty mouth.
> 
> Man the 100w EVHs are huge. I have never been interested in them. Shocking, I know. Lol



ANNNND...despite them being 31 inches wide, the freaking power and standby buttons are still on the back!!!


----------



## LCW (Feb 6, 2021)

The Stealth 50 is definitely the better bang for the buck


MASS DEFECT said:


> ANNNND...despite them being 31 inches wide, the freaking power and standby buttons are still on the back!!!



Hopefully this rumored ‘Iconic’ that was on Wolfie’s IG becomes reality because it has front mounted power/standby switches... Maybe even power scaling because it looks like 3 switches... fingers crossed...


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 6, 2021)

Yeah but...I don’t like that new font


----------



## LCW (Feb 6, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah but...I don’t like that new font



So put tape over it lol


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 6, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah but...I don’t like that new font


You're just gonna get a new headshell anway.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 6, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> You're just gonna get a new headshell anway.



Hm. You make a good point.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 7, 2021)

Werecow said:


> Yeh they're absolute beasts. They're so deep in their dimensions as well, which doesn't show in many photos. They're also really bloody heavy. I've never found a head approaching its weight. I had a shoulder injury when i first got mine and i thought it was gonna kill me getting it out of the box and on my cab
> 
> Even the 50W are surprisingly beastly.



My old Laney VH100R was 27,5kg so there are heavier ones.


----------



## AK66 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes, I own both the el34 and the stealth. The stealth definitely has a more aggressive darker tone more suited for death and black metal than the el34. I'm probably going to sell my el34 I just don't play it anymore. The stealth really is that good


----------



## FitRocker33 (Feb 13, 2021)

Is there anybody else playing their stealth 50s next to their other more expensive “boutiqueish” amps and muttering to themselves that the more expensive amps don’t really sound THAT much better if at all?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 13, 2021)

FitRocker33 said:


> Is there anybody else playing their stealth 50s next to their other more expensive “boutiqueish” amps and muttering to themselves that the more expensive amps don’t really sound THAT much better if at all?


I don’t have the stealth. But I regularly am blown away by my 50w 6l6. Maybe I need to check out the stealth.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 13, 2021)

FitRocker33 said:


> Is there anybody else playing their stealth 50s next to their other more expensive “boutiqueish” amps and muttering to themselves that the more expensive amps don’t really sound THAT much better if at all?



Yes.


----------



## budda (Feb 13, 2021)

Thats how my Friedman GAS died. Tried an HBE when I sold my JCM800 412, realized it sounded like my 2203 + O*D, laughed at my savings .


----------



## MatrixClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

FitRocker33 said:


> Is there anybody else playing their stealth 50s next to their other more expensive “boutiqueish” amps and muttering to themselves that the more expensive amps don’t really sound THAT much better if at all?


I don't have the Stealth, either, but the only amp I've owned recently that I can say actually sounds better than my 6L6 is my Mark IV. I even sold my original 5150 in favor of it last year after it being the amp that beat out 20+ amps in the past 10 or so years. However, I decided to sell everything but my Mark IV a while ago because I just have too much gear, but I can't bring myself to list the EVH yet (mostly because of how great it sounds at low volume levels). Definitely curious about the Stealth but I'm doubtful that it sounds THAT much better that it's worth paying several hundred dollars more as an upgrade to mine. No doubt, it's the one to get if you don't already have an EVH though.


----------



## Werecow (Feb 13, 2021)

FitRocker33 said:


> Is there anybody else playing their stealth 50s next to their other more expensive “boutiqueish” amps and muttering to themselves that the more expensive amps don’t really sound THAT much better if at all?


Yes but with my regular 6L6 as well. 5150 is the core tone that's always been in my head though. Other amps are like a change of scenery for a while for me, and are better in some ways, but it always feels like home to go back to the 5150.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Feb 13, 2021)

Werecow said:


> Yes but with my regular 6L6 as well. 5150 is the core tone that's always been in my head though. Other amps are like a change of scenery for a while for me, and are better in some ways, but it always feels like home to go back to the 5150.



I agree too. I’ve owned many different amps over the years (Mesa, KSR, splawn, Engl, REVV, etc) and every time I flip the standby off my stealth and hit the first chord I always get that “there it is” feeling every time. EVH/Fender really hit a home run with this iteration. The hype actually is real with this one. I owned three original 5153 50 waters before the stealth. I sold all three but the stealth isn’t going anywhere.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 13, 2021)

Bah reading all this will definitely need to pull the trigger on a stealth. Sadly they just jumped about $200 in price on Long and Macquade site almost up at 2k. Gear prices are insane on pretty much anything right now but Korean Schecters are still a steal up here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 13, 2021)

FitRocker33 said:


> I agree too. I’ve owned many different amps over the years (Mesa, KSR, splawn, Engl, REVV, etc) and every time I flip the standby off my stealth and hit the first chord I always get that “there it is” feeling every time. EVH/Fender really hit a home run with this iteration. The hype actually is real with this one. I owned three original 5153 50 waters before the stealth. I sold all three but the stealth isn’t going anywhere.


This is not helping my stealth gas at all.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 13, 2021)

FitRocker33 said:


> Is there anybody else playing their stealth 50s next to their other more expensive “boutiqueish” amps and muttering to themselves that the more expensive amps don’t really sound THAT much better if at all?



Not me. But my bandmate has a Friedman BE50 Deluxe. We jammed twice and I brought my Stealth. No OD. Just plugged straight everytime. 

Now he tells me he is selling the Friedman and getting a Stealth from Sweetwater. 

I wonder why that is...

Maybe because I can go from legit Brown sound to Malevolent Creation at the flick of a switch? lmao


----------



## FitRocker33 (Feb 13, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Not me. But my bandmate has a Friedman BE50 Deluxe. We jammed twice and I brought my Stealth. No OD. Just plugged straight everytime.
> 
> Now he tells me he is selling the Friedman and getting a Stealth from Sweetwater.
> 
> ...



I have a revv 100P alongside my stealth and there have been alot of times ive asked myseld of it was even worth having money tied up in my revv lol. It could go towards another nice guitar.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 13, 2021)

I just spent an hour playing through the stealth. Damn thing is really amazing. All three channels are great. I’m going to have to fire up the BE-100D now. Gotta determine whether to keep it lol.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Feb 13, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I just spent an hour playing through the stealth. Damn thing is really amazing. All three channels are great. I’m going to have to fire up the BE-100D now. Gotta determine whether to keep it lol.



I did this same thing earlier lol. I dont want to have just one amp for the heavies, but damnit if i wouldnt be happy with this one alone.


----------



## Eyelessfiend (Feb 13, 2021)

After spending two months with my Stealth I can say its addicting. I turn on the blue channel and hours go by. I did have a block letter and a 6l6 5153 and the Stealth sounds so damn mean. I never remember either amp sounding as angry as the Stealth but its been awhile. Also the green channel is a real winner as well, love sending ambient stuff through it.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 13, 2021)

Just spent some time with the BE-100D. The two amps are just soooo different. Guess I’ll have to keep them both. Such a shame.

Edit: but honestly if I could only keep one, I’d keep the stealth.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 14, 2021)

The more I play it the more I love it. Just ordered a Suhr RL IR so I can try it through the monitors.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Feb 14, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> The more I play it the more I love it. Just ordered a Suhr RL IR so I can try it through the monitors.


What happened to living vicariously through me?


----------



## KailM (Feb 14, 2021)

Eyelessfiend said:


> After spending two months with my Stealth I can say its addicting. I turn on the blue channel and hours go by. I did have a block letter and a 6l6 5153 and the Stealth sounds so damn mean. I never remember either amp sounding as angry as the Stealth but its been awhile. Also the green channel is a real winner as well, love sending ambient stuff through it.



Puts hands over ears and repeats the mantra “my regular EVH 6L6 is just fine, my regular EVH 6l6 is just fine, my regular EVH....”


----------



## Stephan (Feb 14, 2021)

Man this sounds great. I‘m currently debating getting either the stealth with a 2x12 vs fractal fm3 with active near field for home use. Any input would be amazing.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 14, 2021)

MatrixClaw said:


> What happened to living vicariously through me?



Oh, that? I remembered I’m a gear whore. 

I’m canceling my Badlander order and already canceled an Ibanez Prestige order though so maybe I’m recovering. Then again, I did open a gig bag today and find an almost-new Tele that I’d completely forgotten purchasing so maybe I still have a problem.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 14, 2021)

Stephan said:


> Man this sounds great. I‘m currently debating getting either the stealth with a 2x12 vs fractal fm3 with active near field for home use. Any input would be amazing.



Hm. Well, considering my last post, my answer should be “both!” Lol. I’m actually thinking about 4CM again with my Stealth/FM3.

What’s your use case—gigging, home jamming, recording, etc?
How much space do you have?
How loud do you want to be able to play?
Do you have/want effects?
Are there models in the FM3 you find particularly attractive?
Do you like/mind/hate tweaking?

I’m sure I’ll come up with more.


----------



## Stephan (Feb 14, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Hm. Well, considering my last post, my answer should be “both!” Lol. I’m actually thinking about 4CM again with my Stealth/FM3.
> 
> What’s your use case—gigging, home jamming, recording, etc?
> How much space do you have?
> ...



You‘re the man to talk to!  thanks for your help. 

Space: Well I will mostly be using it in an apartment (not sure how much space since I will most likely move to the inner city in the next 6-12 months) - I don‘t assume it to be a huge room . 
Use/Gear I own: My current situation is that I want to get back into playing as a hobby after a longer break and now being without any amp/cabinet or effects (only a TS9). So in terms of amp solution I start completely fresh. 
Tonal preference: I never loved to use many effects/pedals besides a boost, gate, eq and a few time-based effects here and there. But obviously I would have to get those in addition to a stealth, if want to go „analog“. 
Amps I used or really liked: block letter 5150, mesa jp2c, diezel vh4 and herbert. Anyway - I assume it really comes down to whether I can get better tone at „lower“ volumes with the stealth or with the digital solution. 

thanks for your input


----------



## Eyelessfiend (Feb 15, 2021)

KailM said:


> Puts hands over ears and repeats the mantra “my regular EVH 6L6 is just fine, my regular EVH 6l6 is just fine, my regular EVH....”



I didn't believe the hype either and the regular 6l6 is more than fine. Loved mine. Sold it due to lack of funds at the time. But when I was back in the market to buy, I went straight to the Stealth. No regrets


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 3, 2021)

Story time boys and girls!

The Demon Sleeps
By Deadpool_25 

I bought an original 6L6 back when they were released. I also bought a pair of 1x12s and had a mini full stack in ivory. I sounded great but I was really annoyed at the volume jump between the green and blue. I tried a few workarounds like a MIDI controlled boost in the loop or something, (hard to remember exactly what...this was like 2008ish) but I wasn’t pleased with having to do all that. I returned the whole setup. At the time I said I would’ve kept it if not for that one issue.

Returning the 6L6 put me in search mode. I was still looking for the right clean/crunch/lead combination in a single amp. Over the years I did the JVM410H, Dual Rec Tremoverb, and a few of other amps. I tried various modelers. A gearwhore was born. 

I guess I forgot just how much I liked the EVH so when the concentric pot version came out I didn’t immediately grab one even though it corrected the single issue I had with it. 

After getting the stealth and putting the lower gain tube in V1, I feel like I have the amp I’ve been hunting for. It does everything I want, and literally has no drawbacks imo. It has all the tones I want, is great from very low to high volume, takes pedals like a champ, looks great, is a great size, and isn’t too heavy. It wasn’t even very expensive (actually I got it + cash in a trade for an amp I like less so it felt like an insane deal).

Is it possible I’ve killed off my inner gearwhore? Am I done chasing the dragon? An addict knows never to say they’re fully recovered— it can always rear its ugly head. So I’ll stop just short of that and say that for now...the demon sleeps.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 3, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Story time boys and girls!
> 
> The Demon Sleeps
> By Deadpool_25
> ...



Welcome to the zen life. Felt the exact same way with my EL34 version.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 3, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Story time boys and girls!
> 
> The Demon Sleeps
> By Deadpool_25
> ...



Congratulations, now you can finally get back to the hookers and blow. I'll join you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 3, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Congratulations, now you can finally get back to the hookers and blow.


Now THAT is an expensive hobby


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 3, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Now THAT is an expensive hobby



Not if you’re the hooker and selling the blow.

Wait...that could be read wrong...


----------



## Meeotch (Mar 3, 2021)

@Deadpool_25 So I forget, did you cancel your Badlander order? I also owned the original 6L6 with the volume jump, eventually sent it to Kruse for mods, sold it, bought and sold 2 6L6 v2's (and broke even mind you), bought and sold an Invective 120, and finally gave it a rest with my current hunt for vintage Mark's. BUT I will own the 50w Stealth someday and am sure I will love it. Lately I have really been thinking of trying a Badlander though.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 3, 2021)

Meeotch said:


> @Deadpool_25 So I forget, did you cancel your Badlander order? I also owned the original 6L6 with the volume jump, eventually sent it to Kruse for mods, sold it, bought and sold 2 6L6 v2's (and broke even mind you), bought and sold an Invective 120, and finally gave it a rest with my current hunt for vintage Mark's. BUT I will own the 50w Stealth someday and am sure I will love it. Lately I have really been thinking of trying a Badlander though.



Yeah I somewhat reluctantly canceled the Badlander order. Just didn’t feel like spending that much when I am so happy with the Stealth. I was a little surprised to see a stealth in a GC here in town. Then I went into another GC and saw one there too. Get one.


----------



## DielonKilo (Mar 3, 2021)

My current bedroom setup. Riffing away. Thank God my wife isn't home right now.




These peavey scorpions sound fucking killer with this amp believe it or not.
*edit* I sold my orange 2x12 because I got this peavey scorp 2x12 for free with my Ultra 60 head, and it sounded so good the orange v30's was just a different flavor, not any better in quality. so I sold it. Scorpions are rad.

50 watt stealth is my best sounding amp at bedroom volumes out of my tower




But the VTM120 is my current favorite out of all of them.

Then my 50 watt stealth is second. This amp just absolutely slays for what it is. Stylish aggression.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Mar 3, 2021)

As much as I have some guitar GAS i think i need to put all guitars on hold for a while and deal with my gas for this amp. this thread and memories of my 100watt 6L6 are making me crave this machine


----------



## LCW (Mar 3, 2021)

This doesn’t have much to do with the Stealth other than I’m playing on it lol...

But since today is the 35th anniversary of MoP...


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Mar 3, 2021)

Not a 50w related post, but something interesting.

This is Eddie's last touring rig. Bone stock 100w Stealths. The one with the star is the only one that got played the entire tour.

Look at the settings. So much gain. I dont even run my gain past 10oclock on the red channel. lol


----------



## Werecow (Mar 4, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Not a 50w related post, but something interesting.
> 
> This is Eddie's last touring rig. Bone stock 100w Stealths. The one with the star is the only one that got played the entire tour.
> 
> ...


The manual for the amp has Eddie's settings in it, as suggested settings


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 4, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Not a 50w related post, but something interesting.
> 
> This is Eddie's last touring rig. Bone stock 100w Stealths. The one with the star is the only one that got played the entire tour.
> 
> ...



Eddie only used the red channel for leads anyway. Since gain and compression makes tapping easier, it makes sense.


----------



## Werecow (Mar 4, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Eddie only used the red channel for leads anyway. Since gain and compression makes tapping easier, it makes sense.


Yes, but look at the blue channel gain as well. That's a fucking insane amount on a 100W Stealth


----------



## MrWulf (Mar 4, 2021)

The other day I had the pleasure of talking to EVH's amp tech Tom Weber. It was about buying one of his Pitbull CLX but it segway'd into some EVH touring stuff. He noted that in order for the 5153 to "sing", you really need to bias it hot. It was 47ma (?) or something but it was pretty high. They'd have a truck load of tube on tour so that's no issue. He also said some of the later features like the bias port was his request since he often have to bias the amp and somehow at one point he was basically switching tubes between songs. 

So if anyone want to truly sounds like EVH, you gotta bias them tubes hot....and have spares at hand haha


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 4, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> The other day I had the pleasure of talking to EVH's amp tech Tom Weber. It was about buying one of his Pitbull CLX but it segway'd into some EVH touring stuff. He noted that in order for the 5153 to "sing", you really need to bias it hot. It was 47ma (?) or something but it was pretty high. They'd have a truck load of tube on tour so that's no issue. He also said some of the later features like the bias port was his request since he often have to bias the amp and somehow at one point he was basically switching tubes between songs.
> 
> So if anyone want to truly sounds like EVH, you gotta bias them tubes hot....and have spares at hand haha



I've heard this from other techs as well, for example AC/DC Angus Young's tech


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 11, 2021)

Took me a while to hunt this down. My NAD post on UG when I got the EVH 5153 50w 6L6 in March 2013. Looks like I should’ve just bought the concentric pot model when it came out—I might’ve saved a lot of time and money lol. 

————

I'd been looking for an amp with great versatility and I found one in the Dual Rec Tremoverb. However, I wasn't quite satisfied yet so I kept looking. I picked up an EVH 5150 50w head and a pair of 1x12 cabs.





This amp is amazing. The clean channel is Fendery, the rhythm channel is pure sex, and the lead channel is beast. There is way more gain on tap than is needed, especially on the lead channel. For now I'm keeping it dialed pretty well back on both channels. 

All channels clean up quite well with the guitar's volume knob. Tone-wise, I don't think this amp is lacking anything really. It can go from jazzy cleans, to chugga-chugga with no problem at all. It can also do a sweet just-broken up bluesy tone, Texas blues, and classic rock with ease. Again, I don't think there's any genre it couldn't pull off at least well, and could do most VERY well IMO. The clean channel also takes distortions and ODs very well. However, there's not much need for that since the other two channels have such good sounding gain, but to each their own.

It has quite a few features I really like. The pedal is simple and solid; it switches channels more seamlessly than I've ever seen on any amp. There's a headphone jack (haven't needed that yet), and a preamp out which could come in handy for a wet/dry rig I guess...may try that with the Tremoverb at some point. The EVH is also controllable via MIDI and at first I didn't realize just how awesome that would be.

You see the pedals in the pic, but the only things connected to the EVH right now are the M13 and the M5. I swear Line 6 gets a crap reputation in large part because of the Spider amps, but these units are incredible. The more I use them, the more I love them. Super easy to use and the effects are excellent. Even the distortions, the weakest of the M-effects, are actually quite good. For example, the Screamer does a damn good job tightening the rhythm and lead channels up well just like you'd expect it to. And because of the M13's design, I can have multiple screamers with different settings ready to go if I want. And that's just the tiniest tip of the iceberg.

The one drawback of the EVH is the very noticeable volume jump when you switch between the clean and rhythm channels. If you've read about it before, I promise it's not been exaggerated. However, with my M13/M5 setup I completely eliminated this problem.

The M13 is my "master" controller. When I select a scene (preset) on the M13, it changes to the appropriate amp channel and also engages a preset on the M5. Whenever I select a scene that uses the clean channel, the M5 comes on with a 6-band EQ set to +6.3 db across the board. When I select a rhythm or lead channel preset, the M5 switches to something else (or off depending on what I want).

The setup (4CM btw) pretty much allows me to have any pedal configuration I want, with the limitation being I can only use 5 pedals at one time (4 on the M13, and 1 on the M5). That's not much of a limitation though...rarely would I ever need more than that at once. If I do though, I have a couple other pedals I could toss in the mix if I needed. Also, I can set each scene so that I can choose how many pedals are in front of the amp and how many in the loop. There's also a gate on the M13 that is set per scene and I find it pretty effective. The same gate exists in the M5.

I wanted versatility and simplicity. Well, the rig is easy to use...much easier than the HD500 was. More importantly the versatility is OFF THE F***ING CHARTS!


----------



## Nicki (Mar 11, 2021)

I've started thinking about picking up a 50w Stealth sometime next year after the whole COVID situation is over and things are easier for me financially. Don't get me wrong, I'm not looking to replace my 50w EL34. I love that thing. I just want the Stealth for a different flavour in recording situations. My only concern with it is how sterile I find 6L6s.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 26, 2021)

@Nicki
Just run both!

I threw this pedalboard together last night and played the rig through it today. Damn it’s amazing with all three guitars I tried so far (Strandberg, Strat, Ibanez RGA with alpha/omega set).


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Mar 26, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> @Nicki
> Just run both!
> 
> I threw this pedalboard together last night and played the rig through it today. Damn it’s amazing with all three guitars I tried so far (Strandberg, Strat, Ibanez RGA with alpha/omega set).
> View attachment 91891



That Diezel cab is sooo sick


----------



## Nicki (Mar 26, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> @Nicki
> Just run both!
> 
> I threw this pedalboard together last night and played the rig through it today. Damn it’s amazing with all three guitars I tried so far (Strandberg, Strat, Ibanez RGA with alpha/omega set).
> View attachment 91891


I'll get one eventually. Just have to get through this year to pay off all the credit debt first, then I can start buying more toys toys to play with.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 26, 2021)

Dineley said:


> That Diezel cab is sooo sick



I like it but I’m not sure I’ll keep it after my custom cab shows up.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Mar 26, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I like it but I’m not sure I’ll keep it after my custom cab shows up.



Fair fair I love bigger 2x12s. Bogner one is sweet too


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Mar 26, 2021)

Killer rig man! Cool to see your old thoughts on the original version. The Stealth looks awesome, but I don't see it being worth the price to upgrade over the originals for minor tonal improvements. 

Speaking of cabs and the EVH, what are your thoughts on the EVH 112 and 212 cabs with the H30's? Based on what I've read, many people say these speakers are a good match for the EVH amps; perhaps a better match the V30's. Makes sense in theory as the V30 mid spike can be harsh. 

I have the original 5150 III 50 watt head and a Hughes and Kettner GL112, which is a ported 112 w/ UK V30 (sounds pretty good for the size and weight, great bass response, very direct/focused tone), Peavey 412MS w/ K-85's (don't like the fizzy high end. Seems to add unneeded perceived gain), and a Harley Benton Vertical 212 w/ Chinese V30's (not bad but harsh). I don't really love any of them with the EVH. I find it hard to tame the fizzy/piercing high mids and highs. I briefly tried the EVH into my friends Mesa OS Recto 412, and it was much darker and fuller than my normal V30 cabs, so maybe the Mesa V30's are a better match? Thinking about either picking up an EVH 212 or doing some speaker swapping. I wonder how EVM-12L's would sound with an EVH amp? Just curious to hear anyone else's experiences.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Mar 26, 2021)

EdgeCrusher said:


> Killer rig man! Cool to see your old thoughts on the original version. The Stealth looks awesome, but I don't see it being worth the price to upgrade over the originals for minor tonal improvements.
> 
> Speaking of cabs and the EVH, what are your thoughts on the EVH 112 and 212 cabs with the H30's? Based on what I've read, many people say these speakers are a good match for the EVH amps; perhaps a better match the V30's. Makes sense in theory as the V30 mid spike can be harsh.
> 
> I have the original 5150 III 50 watt head and a Hughes and Kettner GL112, which is a ported 112 w/ UK V30 (sounds pretty good for the size and weight, great bass response, very direct/focused tone), Peavey 412MS w/ K-85's (don't like the fizzy high end. Seems to add unneeded perceived gain), and a Harley Benton Vertical 212 w/ Chinese V30's (not bad but harsh). I don't really love any of them with the EVH. I find it hard to tame the fizzy/piercing high mids and highs. I briefly tried the EVH into my friends Mesa OS Recto 412, and it was much darker and fuller than my normal V30 cabs, so maybe the Mesa V30's are a better match? Thinking about either picking up an EVH 212 or doing some speaker swapping. I wonder how EVM-12L's would sound with an EVH amp? Just curious to hear anyone else's experiences.



I have heard lots don't find the V30 a good fit. I had a 100 watt EVH ran through Marshall 4x12 with gt75s which sounded great but have heard great things about EVH speakers as well.


----------



## Werecow (Mar 26, 2021)

I run my 5153 amps with g12t75s as well, and love that combination.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 26, 2021)

I wish I could remember those cabs better. It was too long ago and I haven’t tried an EVH cab since. I really like the two heads I have through my 2x12 with a V30 and a Creamback 75 though. That’s why I’m having another one built


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Mar 27, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Took me a while to hunt this down. My NAD post on UG when I got the EVH 5153 50w 6L6 in March 2013. Looks like I should’ve just bought the concentric pot model when it came out—I might’ve saved a lot of time and money lol.
> 
> ————
> 
> ...



ive bought and sold the 5153 6l6 twice......oh the shame lol. 
The concentric was the second one. I can’t buy a third but do play the model on the AxeFX. 
Very nice rig you have their @Deadpool_25 

I should do stereo with my 5153 el34 and roadster. I’ve got two Zilla 212s but can’t be arsed. /hangs head in shame/*

*in fairness I am playing the shit out of my AxeFX at the mo


----------



## broangiel (Apr 30, 2021)

@Deadpool_25 what tubes did you end up using for the Stealth? I found a Scratch & Dent model at MF for $850, and it’s on the way. I want to have your results in my back pocket, just in case I need to lower the gain. Thanks!


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 30, 2021)

broangiel said:


> @Deadpool_25 what tubes did you end up using for the Stealth? I found a Scratch & Dent model at MF for $850, and it’s on the way. I want to have your results in my back pocket, just in case I need to lower the gain. Thanks!



Check this and replace the tube corresponding to the channel you want to lower the gain for a 5751 tube. 12AT7 tubes also work but they're a less recommended option since they're not conceived as audio tubes. You can replace more than one if you need more drastic results.


----------



## broangiel (Apr 30, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Check this and replace the tube corresponding to the channel you want to lower the gain for a 5751 tube. 12AT7 tubes also work but they're a less recommended option since they're not conceived as audio tubes. You can replace more than one if you need more drastic results.



interesting. This is helpful, thanks. So I I wanted to lower the gain across all three channels, I could put a 5751 tube in V1?


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 30, 2021)

broangiel said:


> interesting. This is helpful, thanks. So I I wanted to lower the gain across all three channels, I could put a 5751 tube in V1?



Exactly. V1 is also the position that makes the most noticeable changes in tone. The rest are meant as "drivers" and amplify the signal already amplified by the previous stage, etc (so 1st stage is the most important).

The phase inverter affects more the "feel" of the amp, since it affects the signal that hits the poweramp. Lower gain tubes in there can also work great, since they give the amp a more "saggy" feel.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 30, 2021)

broangiel said:


> @Deadpool_25 what tubes did you end up using for the Stealth? I found a Scratch & Dent model at MF for $850, and it’s on the way. I want to have your results in my back pocket, just in case I need to lower the gain. Thanks!



I just put a 12AU7 in v1. Worked perfectly to lower the gain a touch.


----------

